

Ask HN: Looking for Project for Quick Freelance Job - invinceable

Long story short, I need to make a few thousand dollars ($3,500) in a week. I'd like to build anyone's project (or add on pieces to an existing project) over the next few days/week at the most. Upon emailing me I will send you my LinkedIn, FB, and resume. Pay when you see 50% of the project is done, and the final 50% on completion. Not looking to go through a recruiter and that process, too much time.<p>Skills: Web application development, mobile application development, and any kind of marketing online you can think of.<p>Specialities: PHP (CakePHP), MySQL, HTML/CSS, Javascript (jQuery), Python (Django), graphic design, UI/UX, titanium mobile sdk.<p>Email: invinceable667@gmail.com please I will keep an eye on it as soon as this is posted. I can build anything.
======
anderspetersson
The first day of every month HN has a thread where freelancers can post their
skills and people can announce they are looking for someone to do work for
them.

If you wait 2 more days you should see alot of people posting gigs availble
for freelancers. The thread is called something like "Freelancer? Looking for
Freelancers?

~~~
invinceable
Thank you!

------
padseeker
there is an interesting startup idea - small freelance jobs. I work full time
but would like to pickup an interesting side project here or there that could
be done late at night on my own without the hassle of odesk or whatnot. I have
no work for you but you hit on an interesting concept, freelance jobs for
under $1000 maybe? Just a thought.

~~~
yolesaber
You might want to check out the /r/forhire subreddit. I have done several
projects from there that didn't take very long and paid quite well.

~~~
padseeker
Is there a location that is good for part time or after hours development?
That would be ideal - full time developers looking to do very part time work
after hours. I'd be willing to accept a less that a typical freelancer, but
still do the work as long as the expectations are within reason, i.e. the work
needs will be done later in the evening. Has anyone tried to do that?

~~~
yolesaber
All the projects that I have done were incredibly flexible in terms of hours
and billing. The usual process was that I would work on my own time as long as
I was sending commits on a reasonable basis as outlined in a contract /
discussed with the person contracting me.

------
invinceable
If it is a 1 day project for $500-$800 that is fine too. Thanks.

invinceable667@gmail.com

------
invinceable
Still here guys. Last bump I guess :/

